# Breakfast fattie



## jrod62

Been a long time since we had a fattie so here we go













IMAG1296.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1297.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1299.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013






Eggs and hash browns













IMAG1301.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1316.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1317.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1318.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1319.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013






Smoking with my new toys













IMAG1324.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013






TBS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 And you can see my sexy legs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMAG1326.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1328.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1329.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1330.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1331.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013






Slice of fattie and some pastrami













IMAG1333.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1334.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013


















IMAG1336.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 20, 2013






Thanks for looking


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks good!


----------



## kathrynn

Oh yummy!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Much better for Breakfast than just a cup of coffee!

Kat


----------



## jrod62

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good!



Thanks


----------



## drkrasi

I would try dropping it in some pancake batter and deep fry it and see how that comes out


----------



## seabq

I was hoping someone had done this.  It seemed to me that with the shorter cook time of 3 hours, a breakfast fatty was the ideal thing to throw on the grates when putting on a pork butt or brisket for dinner so that the family can have a crazy breakfast before the friends come over for the pulling party.  And serving it on an english muffin?  Great work.


----------



## tatuajevi

drkrasi said:


> I would try dropping it in some pancake batter and deep fry it and see how that comes out



Haha, because sausage wrapped in bacon isn't enough calories? Deep fry it!


----------



## sgtsparty

Looks awesome. I'll be trying my first one soon. I do have a question though. How do you know when its done? I understand that you want to cook to temp not time but can you get an acurate internal temp on a fatty when the inside is veggies, egg and cheese?


----------



## palladini

I live in Canada and our  choice of tube sausage products is below poor to say the least.   If I tried to do this with Italian Sausage meat, even if I have to buy links and slice them open, would that work?

I would put hard boiled eggs, cheese and salsa into one of these, wrap with bacon and have breakfast fattie.


----------



## raastros2

you are watching the temp on the bacon and sausage SGT, the eggs and veggies will cook reasonably faster than the meat if you hadn't already sautéed them a little before hand


----------



## bobank03

jrod62;

Nice job on the fatty! Looks like it turned out perfect. Nice tight weave. First rate job. You didn't mention how they fared after that last qview? (How were they?)

I'm gonna pull a few slices of frozen fatty for breakfast in a few minutes...(JD Hot Sausage, Cheddar Cheese & Jalapenos)and throw them in the skillet. The fat from the bacon helps put a nice little crust on the fatty. Nice quite deep fried, but not bad.


----------



## hova1914

The "fatty mcmuffin" is a great idea! I'll hafta try that with my next breakfast fatty


----------



## redneckbbq71

That sure looks yummy!


----------



## brewyah

I love the weave on the 45 degree angle...very sexy looking.


----------



## cathy l

The pictures are worth 1000 words!  I have one question on the prep.  Were you using a gallon size baggie?  I want to make one of these.  You just can't go wrong with bacon and cheese any way you put it together.  Thank you.


----------



## dan - firecraft

That looks amazing!


----------



## sgtmonte

I was searching the forum for a breakfast idea and this one just made it to the top of the list.  Looks great.


----------



## leah elisheva

Wow! I am always so amazed at these fatties! Rolled with precision! So fun to see!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## cdnwildsmoker

Palladini said:


> I live in Canada and our  choice of tube sausage products is below poor to say the least.   If I tried to do this with Italian Sausage meat, even if I have to buy links and slice them open, would that work?


Yes we do not get the tubes of frozen sausage up here but look in the fresh meat section of your grocery store, they should have the Johnsonville sausage meat in 1lbs packages. I just rolled 2 fatties last weekend, 2lbs of venison mixed with 1lbs of Johnsonville mild Italian sausage and they turned out fantastic!!! I made a thread about it.

CWS


----------



## palladini

CDNWildSmoker said:


> Yes we do not get the tubes of frozen sausage up here but look in the fresh meat section of your grocery store, they should have the Johnsonville sausage meat in 1lbs packages. I just rolled 2 fatties last weekend, 2lbs of venison mixed with 1lbs of Johnsonville mild Italian sausage and they turned out fantastic!!! I made a thread about it.
> 
> CWS


I look, but do not see it in the stores around here.  I see the frozen Canada Packers, who I hate and Johsonville fresh Italian style sausage, never in the tube.  and the CP stuff in those tubes is almost pure fat.  And I live in the city that is at the intersection of the Grand River and the Hwy 403


----------



## cdnwildsmoker

Palladini said:


> I look, but do not see it in the stores around here.  I see the frozen Canada Packers, who I hate and Johsonville fresh Italian style sausage, never in the tube.  and the CP stuff in those tubes is almost pure fat.  And I live in the city that is at the intersection of the Grand River and the Hwy 403


Yes the package of Johnsonville that I am talking about is not in a tube, fresh Italian sausage meat (not in links), mild or hot on a tray in the fresh section.


----------



## rob sicc

Hova1914 said:


> The "fatty mcmuffin" is a great idea! I'll hafta try that with my next breakfast fatty


*"fatty mcmuffin"*

Brilliant!

@ Ed,  Really nice job on the Fatty.  You should copy right ""fatty mcmuffin"" before Mcdonalds here's it.  lol


----------



## tonelamb

Looks awesome. Good job


----------

